# Someone who bashed kate bush



## mikep1979 (Jun 16, 2009)

well one of the two ladies who bashed kate bush has now seen fit to state she loves darren hayes (aussie singer who is as bent as a nine bob note).

hehehehehehehe she knows who she is


----------



## Caroline (Jun 16, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> well one of the two ladies who bashed kate bush has now seen fit to state she loves darren hayes (aussie singer who is as bent as a nine bob note).
> 
> hehehehehehehe she knows who she is



Why is it when women find a good looking guy to lust over all the blokes think he is bent? I don't know Darren Hayes, but suspect he is in touch with his femnin side.


----------



## Corrine (Jun 16, 2009)

Wasnt Darren Hayes one half of Savage Garden?  I have one of their albums and also I think I have a solo one of his....brill voice!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 16, 2009)

Ok I admit to being in love with the gorgeous and sexy Darren Hayes , phew he is the love of my life and some men ... you know who you are ... Mike.. Northerner , are trying to spoil my fun and say he is gay !! NOOOOOOO .

P.s yes hes the FIT  one from Savage Garden lol


----------



## Tezzz (Jun 16, 2009)

I found this article about Darren Hays. It answers a few questions raised in  this thread.

Here goes:

http://www.unofficialdarrenhayes.com/forums/showthread.php?p=185169

I never heard of Savage Garden till this thread. Had a quick listen to some samples on iTunes and nice music.


----------



## Corrine (Jun 16, 2009)

Darren Hayes sang Insatiable when Savage Garden split - on of the most erotic songs of all time I feel


----------



## Northerner (Jun 16, 2009)

Apparently, George Michael and Elton John are also gay! I remember once meeting a new guy at work and telling him (as I do all and sundry!) that I liked Kate Bush - he said _*'Really?'*_, apparently KB is a gay icon like Kylie - I think sometimes gay men find it hard to believe that straight guys can like their icons too! (I have several gay friends BTW, all great guys and to each their own!)


----------



## angel30eyes (Jun 16, 2009)

Caroline said:


> Why is it when women find a good looking guy to lust over all the blokes think he is bent? I don't know Darren Hayes, but suspect he is in touch with his femnin side.[/QUOTE
> 
> No he is def gay as they come


----------



## katie (Jun 16, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Apparently, George Michael and Elton John are also gay! I remember once meeting a new guy at work and telling him (as I do all and sundry!) that I liked Kate Bush - he said _*'Really?'*_, apparently KB is a gay icon like Kylie - I think sometimes gay men find it hard to believe that straight guys can like their icons too! (I have several gay friends BTW, all great guys and to each their own!)



Yep she is.  Which is why I immediately assumed you were gay when I first 'met' you on here hehehe!  Bjork is too, so that also contributed to my suspicions   But then you said you fancied kate so...

I always like artists that gay men like, such as Bjork, Alanis Morissette, Kate Bush, Lady Gaga and probably a million others.  It is possible that i'm a gay man in a woman's body, but i'm not a fan of Madonna or Kylie so surely I can't be?


----------



## katie (Jun 16, 2009)

angel30eyes said:


> Caroline said:
> 
> 
> > Why is it when women find a good looking guy to lust over all the blokes think he is bent? I don't know Darren Hayes, but suspect he is in touch with his femnin side.
> ...



yep, i thought he was but then doubted myself because AM was so adamant he wasnt, so i googled him and he is married to a man  check out his wiki page!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 16, 2009)

katie said:


> Yep she is.  Which is why I immediately assumed you were gay when I first 'met' you on here hehehe!  Bjork is too, so that also contributed to my suspicions   But then you said you fancied kate so...
> 
> I always like artists that gay men like, such as Bjork, Alanis Morissette, Kate Bush, Lady Gaga and probably a million others.  It is possible that i'm a gay man in a woman's body, but i'm not a fan of Madonna or Kylie so surely I can't be?



HA HA HA WELL SAID TWIN , I DID WONDER THAT MYSELF


----------



## katie (Jun 16, 2009)

whether notherner was gay or whether i am a gay man in a woman's body? hahaha


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 16, 2009)

katie said:


> whether notherner was gay or whether i am a gay man in a woman's body? hahaha



ha ha ah whether a certain favourite Mod was erm.......... ha ha only joking , you know we love you xxx


----------



## katie (Jun 16, 2009)

Don't worry I think Northe is open-minded enough and comfortable enough with his sexuality to handle our jokes hehe (I hope so anyway xx).


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 16, 2009)

katie said:


> Don't worry I think Northe is open-minded enough and comfortable enough with his sexuality to handle our jokes hehe (I hope so anyway xx).



Hehehe hope so Twin or we will be getting Moderated lol  did you sleep after i left you this morning (3.15)  i dozed off after 4am and was up at 7am again lol .


----------



## katie (Jun 16, 2009)

i went to sleep just after 5  but i slept till late lunch!!  I didnt mean to sleep so long but i was obviously tired oops. im working tomorrow so need to try and sleep tonight!  I dont know how you manage not to fall asleep during the day lol


----------



## bev (Jun 16, 2009)

Girls, Northerner is not gay - he is DELLUDED - but its not fair to bully someone just because they fancy an elephant. I think we should start being kinder to him as it may help him long term to rid himself of this insatiable urge to want to marry something with a trunk!Bev


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 16, 2009)

katie said:


> i went to sleep just after 5  but i slept till late lunch!!  I didnt mean to sleep so long but i was obviously tired oops. im working tomorrow so need to try and sleep tonight!  I dont know how you manage not to fall asleep during the day lol



well normally i cant sleep during the day at all even if ive only had a hour during the night but this morning i felt so sick/ill  that i went back to bed and only woke up when a friend text me lol , must have been semi coma lol


----------



## katie (Jun 16, 2009)

oi bev, stop dissing kate 

AM were you high?? or just feeling ill? be careful!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 16, 2009)

katie said:


> oi bev, stop dissing kate
> 
> AM were you high?? or just feeling ill? be careful!



No Twin not high ,just a bug i think , im fine now and will still be mooching the net in the early hours lol , alone as you will not be joing me for our usual early hour convo as you have work lol.

Yes Bev I know he is deluded ... such a shame as well , he is a lovely man , I do wonder what medication they have him on and whether it needs reviewing ?


----------



## katie (Jun 16, 2009)

ok as long as you weren't high! hehe, glad you feel better now. Yep i'll be in bed  hopefully!!


----------

